# Sears SS/16 - Front Wheel Nuts How Tight?



## bananamber (Apr 30, 2021)

Title says it all. How tight should the nyloc nuts for the front wheels on a '76 SS/16 be? Do I just bring the nut down to where there is no side-to-side play in the wheel or is there an actual torque? Owners manual has a section on removing and installing front wheels but no mention of how tight the nuts should be.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello bananamber, welcome...

I doubt there is a specific torque requirement, just take out the play and tighten with a wrench. Don't make like King Kong with tightening, after all it is a locknut designed to prevent backing off.


----------

